

RAGE, which showcases the new id Tech 5 engine, gets a terrible review by Ars - suivix
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/10/rage-is-the-gamiest-game-that-ever-gamed.ars

======
chaostheory
Historically id has never been known for deep characters or good stories. To
me their games were just advertisements for their engines.

I would have been surprised if Rage was able to match worlds from companies
like Bethesda, Bioware (before the EA buyout), or Obsidian.

------
malbs
I don't want to bag out on id.. but the games they've done in the past that
qualified as FUN - the basic premise was to just kill wave after wave of bad
guy/demon/robot type soldier guy. Their games have never been very "deep", but
they have been fun to play. This looks to me like they felt a bioware style
game was more appropriate but have none of the bioware talent for making
engaging story/dialogue.

I'm sure I read somewhere that id were no longer going to be in the game of
tech licensing, but I could just be mistaken.

~~~
burgerbrain
It's my impression that they're holding out on open sourcing id Tech 4 until
after the release of Rage, so it would make sense that they still intend on
licensing id Tech 5.

------
burgerbrain
What did the reviewer expect from an iD game?

Glad to know they've still got it though. Maybe I'll end up making my first
video game purchase in years...

------
gfodor
The story tomorrow isn't going to be the bad reviews, it's going to be the
fact that almost nobody seems to be able to actually play the game. There are
tons of graphics issues and crashes. It really looks like they botched the
launch (on Steam, anyway.)

